# 11 Lushie Pups In Xray



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

:uhoh: I am torn between smiles and a nervous breakdown, as there are way more Gunner/Plushie pups than the ultrasound saw: 11 or 12 on the xray. Not sure how accurate xrays are- but there were a whole lot of pups in there. Given that she has a small stricture and the large number of pups, Hutch advises a C section, which means it is going to be a busy 48 hours on the human end of things. She is due next Sunday or Monday. This is quite an adventure for Lushie and me, and I am thankful for Finn who is adoring and seems to know what is going on, as he tilts his head back and forth like a Lassie tv show when he sniffs her belly.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, that's great news! How exciting! We can't wait for pictures!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Will she be having her c-section locally or going out to Hutch?

Best of luck, either way!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow! I hope all goes well. How exciting!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Good thing you did do it! Now you can be better prepared. And so can the hosp staff that has to take care of all those pups! Are you going just for the csection or giving a natural a try at all?? I hope to not be in your shoes! 11..wow. Do you have any open spots now for a pup??


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is a little something about the number 11............ 



> the Master Number *11* signifies balance, deep spirituality, an ability to channel, healing powers, connecting the higher dimensions with earth, leadership ability and tremendous potential.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So excited for you! Glad you did the x-ray!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I know for my Yorkie Cozy the xray was wrong both times. She had 5 pups both times which is a lot for a yorkie. First xray showed 3 and the 2nd showed 4. I heard 5 heartbeats each times. 

I hope for you the very worried future furrgrandma that the xray is right and you get no more surprises.

What does Jen from Harborview think? She knows her girls best. Does she vote for a C-section or let her try herself?


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh! That is tremendous news, and that's a huge number from an AI on frozen semen, no? Praying all goes well with the c-section...I had an opportunity recently to assist with a labor and delivery and things took a sudden very scary turn. I know c-sections aren't without their risks, but on the bright side, at least you can schedule it during the day. Not that you'll get much sleep after puppies come anyhow, as I'm sure you'll be on high alert


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-11 from frozen! I am going to need to find out exactly what you did, when it comes time for me to breed Romey to Scout! You obviously did everything right 

Woo Hoo!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh wow... 11 little Lushie puppies... What lovely abundance if there really are that many! At least now you can plan the delivery and extra hands to help manage the feedings... Will you have her deliver a day or so early to prevent her from starting labor? Not sure how these things work with dogs. All I can say is, "Yay! A new puppy thread!"


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Crazy excited for you!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My first golden Lucky was 1 of 14 or 15. His mama did it oh natural but the vet was on high alert when she went into labor!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OMG!!! All those naked baby dances worked!!! 

Whew!! What a surprise!! I am so excited for you and Lush!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Brave said:


> OMG!!! All those naked baby dances worked!!!
> 
> Whew!! What a surprise!! I am so excited for you and Lush!!!!
> 
> ...


All those Fertility Dancing From the Original Lushie Puppy Journey Thread Worked!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, the fertility Gods were smiling down on you! I am sure you have a lot of future Lushie Puppy Baby Parents grinning ear to ear.........Wishing you an uneventful Whelping!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending healthy vibes and prayers to Lushie and all the babies. We'll be here pacing..... and waiting.... and pacing.....


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, 11 babies, just read that on Lushie's facebook page as well  I hope all goes well for her and that all the babies will be healthy. 

Having helped in C-sections with prep of the mom and getting ready for and reviving the babies, I know they will need a lot of hands at the clinic that day. I hope they prepare for that. Very exciting, was one of my favorite events when I was working as a tech 

Keeping my fingers crossed for Miss Lushie and her babies.

Looking so forward to puppy pictures


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> Here is a little something about the number 11............


Tess is from a litter of 11 as well... Reading this, I am not surprised she does so well as therapy dog! Congratulations! You will have your hands full...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I can't wait till they get here! Post pics as soon as they arrive!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

How wonderful! Congratulations, this will be quite an adventure for you, Lushie, and all of your support crew. How fortunate for all of the people that are going to be honored with one of those pups. Yay!


----------



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm may be using Dr. Hutchinson next winter/spring to do AI with my girl. I've been careful watching the threads on Lushie (I've never done AI). I'm not sure if this news make me more confident in my decision to use him if we go ai, or even more leery! lol. 11 is a lot of puppies. I won't envy your carpet after this litter... Good Luck with the delivery though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't pretend to have any firsthand knowledge of this, just passing along what Tito's breeder says. She always arranges a C-section if there are 10 or more. She says the chances of a problem, resulting in lost puppies, increases astronomically at that point and you often end up doing an emergency C-section. She feels it's better to do a planned one than an emergency one.
That said..congratulations!! How exciting!! Wishing all the best for you, Lushie, and the precious pups.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulatons, how exciting. 

Hope her labor and delivery goes well. Looking forward to their arrival, won't be much longer.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

How exciting! Congrats sweet Lushie! I can't wait for the new puppies' thread next week. Laika was one of 11 as well. Good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Will she be having her c-section locally or going out to Hutch?
> 
> Best of luck, either way!


She will definitely have it locally with a great board certified surgeon who will do it anytime day or night that mother nature says- no rushing it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't pretend to have any firsthand knowledge of this, just passing along what Tito's breeder says. She always arranges a C-section if there are 10 or more. She says the chances of a problem, resulting in lost puppies, increases astronomically at that point and you often end up doing an emergency C-section. She feels it's better to do a planned one than an emergency one.
> That said..congratulations!! How exciting!! Wishing all the best for you, Lushie, and the precious pups.


That is good to hear. All the experienced voices seem to say she will be too tired to safely deliver that many pups. I feel there is not too much choice, given the stricture and the number of pups. They do feel they can easily resolve the stricture so she can have a natural breeding next time. I will probably stick to living dogs!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

ServiceDogs said:


> I'm may be using Dr. Hutchinson next winter/spring to do AI with my girl. I've been careful watching the threads on Lushie (I've never done AI). I'm not sure if this news make me more confident in my decision to use him if we go ai, or even more leery! lol. 11 is a lot of puppies. I won't envy your carpet after this litter... Good Luck with the delivery though.


I have to give props to Hutch's team on the timing for this. With frozen from 1997, they only had a 12 hour window to make it happen. On the other hand, it was a ridiculous ordeal to drive from Maine, and Hutch did not do the actual surgical himself. I am glad I used them for this particular challenge, but I will stay closer to home next time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Good thing you did do it! Now you can be better prepared. And so can the hosp staff that has to take care of all those pups! Are you going just for the csection or giving a natural a try at all?? I hope to not be in your shoes! 11..wow. Do you have any open spots now for a pup??


I would say we've planned the C section for Monday or Tuesday, depending on her temp and progesterone, but then Lushie has never done anything on my schedule. I have a definite fear that 2am on Sunday, she will take matters into her own paws. I am extremely nervous. I said yes to 7 homes, bc I thought we had 7 pups- ha! Lushie is a funny critter. I do have openings for a puppy nanny!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Brave said:


> OMG!!! All those naked baby dances worked!!!
> 
> Whew!! What a surprise!! I am so excited for you and Lush!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes! They more than worked, and I am so thankful. It was exciting seeing all those little heads in there.


----------



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> I would say we've planned the C section for Monday or Tuesday, depending on her temp and progesterone, but then Lushie has never done anything on my schedule. I have a definite fear that 2am on Sunday, she will take matters into her own paws. I am extremely nervous. I said yes to 7 homes, bc I thought we had 7 pups- ha! Lushie is a funny critter. I do have openings for a puppy nanny!


I don't have anything that important planned for the next 8 or so weeks. Do you have a spare bedroom??? I'll take my pay in puppy kisses and tail wags.  LOL JK.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lucky Penny said:


> So excited for you! Glad you did the x-ray!


OMG yes! I would have passed out if I had no warning.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

ServiceDogs said:


> I don't have anything that important planned for the next 8 or so weeks. Do you have a spare bedroom??? I'll take my pay in puppy kisses and tail wags.  LOL JK.


You are hired! I hear there is a little poop to clean up too. . . .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MikaTallulah said:


> I know for my Yorkie Cozy the xray was wrong both times. She had 5 pups both times which is a lot for a yorkie. First xray showed 3 and the 2nd showed 4. I heard 5 heartbeats each times.
> 
> I hope for you the very worried future furrgrandma that the xray is right and you get no more surprises.
> 
> What does Jen from Harborview think? She knows her girls best. Does she vote for a C-section or let her try herself?


Oh no! I hope there are no more than 11. My friend Indya once had a sweet 16 litter, but I cant handle that as a first timer!

Grandma Jenn votes for a C Section bc of the stricture. That way, it can be resolves expertly and not cause the loss of any pups or for Lush to become exhausted.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

This is so very exciting. Keeping fingers crossed that everything goes as well as possible for Lushie and you and that all the pups are delivered safe and healthy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Is Grandma Jenn still coming up? 

Simply amazing! Juice with 12 and Lushie with 11 or more (?)? Those are some fertile littermates!

All the best for a successful delivery and PUPPY BREATH!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito's breeder used to do a C-section for "more than 10". 
Then with Tito's mom's first litter (10), puppy #7 got stuck, and by the time she got her to the vet and they did the C-section, they lost puppies #7-#10. It was heartbreaking to lose 4 of the 10 puppies.
So she now does a C-section for "10 or more".
Tito was from a litter of 11 healthy pups, born by C-section.




Ljilly28 said:


> That is good to hear. All the experienced voices seem to say she will be too tired to safely deliver that many pups. I feel there is not too much choice, given the stricture and the number of pups. They do feel they can easily resolve the stricture so she can have a natural breeding next time. I will probably stick to living dogs!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

What a surprise! I wish you the best of luck with the delivery.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Eleven or twelve!!!! Such a splendid surprise. You are going to be one very, very busy woman, tending to Lushie and all those lovely babies!

I hope you'll have a web cam or otherwise take tons of photos and let us all "look over your shoulder" on this great adventures.

Hugs and prayers for you and for the little mama.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so thankful LibertyMe is coming to stay with me to help with the pups.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It's so awesome to have that support structure. Your going to be a great fur grandma.

I cannot wait for pictures. *squeal*

These are going to be some super cute puppies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am so thankful LibertyMe is coming to stay with me to help with the pups.


Gosh, that sounds like real hardship duty. Can I come, too?!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Me too!!!! I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito's breeder used to do a C-section for "more than 10".
> Then with Tito's mom's first litter (10), puppy #7 got stuck, and by the time she got her to the vet and they did the C-section, they lost puppies #7-#10. It was heartbreaking to lose 4 of the 10 puppies.
> So she now does a C-section for "10 or more".
> Tito was from a litter of 11 healthy pups, born by C-section.


When I was puppy shopping, I was on a waiting list for Blue/Cleo puppy from Terry Nieder of Teran's Goldens while also on the waiting list of the breeder I got Mercy from. Cleo had complications with her pregnancy and needed a C-Section. Sadly, all of the puppies died.:--sad:She had told me that this was the first time this had happened during her 42 years of breeding. :no:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

LibertyME is thrilled to be able to he there for you, Lush and the boys. Seriously getting a bit giddy. .


Ljilly28 said:


> I am so thankful LibertyMe is coming to stay with me to help with the pups.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> LibertyME is thrilled to be able to he there for you, Lush and the boys. Seriously getting a bit giddy. .


Lucky!! Wish i lived closer..would so be there to help!! Have fun..and i am sure you will need all hands on deck during the surgery..that is a whole lotta pups to "catch".


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Holy Smokes!!!
Lushie's motto must be "Go Big or Go Home".


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Wishing Mama and Babies a speedy and uncomplicated delivery!!!!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Good luck to you and especially Lush! They are going to be beautiful pups!

Gosh pregnant dogs and pregnant humans everyone has a story to share! LOL! 

I've never had a litter so no stories to share on that front. but when I was pregnant there was a lady who worked at the bank that was due one month after me. After I had my son, she asked me how it went and lied through my teeth and told her it was all good, because I didn't see any reason to scare her. And low and behold her delivery was perfect nothing like my less than perfect delivery. Just remember every pregnancy is different.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Oy vey ! Eleven little squealies ! I am so glad you have such good help on board. Miss Lushie has done really well. Good thoughts for the next few days. May her C-section be easy on her and her crew.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

How exciting!! Congratulations and best wishes for a safe, easy delivery and lots of happy, healthy puppies for your Lushie!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> Is Grandma Jenn still coming up?
> 
> Simply amazing! Juice with 12 and Lushie with 11 or more (?)? Those are some fertile littermates!
> 
> All the best for a successful delivery and PUPPY BREATH!!!!


Grandma Jenn will coach us by phone! LiberyMe is staying over night, and Tally's breeder is on emergency stand by to help.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

GoldensGirl said:


> Eleven or twelve!!!! Such a splendid surprise. You are going to be one very, very busy woman, tending to Lushie and all those lovely babies!
> 
> I hope you'll have a web cam or otherwise take tons of photos and let us all "look over your shoulder" on this great adventures.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for you and for the little mama.


I hope I can figure out how to set up a puppy cam. I am technologically impaired, but it seems like a great safety idea for when I have to teach my classes! The GRF could watch over them for an hour.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MercyMom said:


> When I was puppy shopping, I was on a waiting list for Blue/Cleo puppy from Terry Nieder of Teran's Goldens while also on the waiting list of the breeder I got Mercy from. Cleo had complications with her pregnancy and needed a C-Section. Sadly, all of the puppies died.:--sad:She had told me that this was the first time this had happened during her 42 years of breeding. :no:


These stories terrify me. I had to stop reading all the breeders' lists for a few weeks bc I couldnt sleep. Tally's breeder also had her first disaster in 20 years a little while ago. She lost all the puppies and the bitch at the vet's. That is why I woke up at 3:15 am .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> LibertyME is thrilled to be able to he there for you, Lush and the boys. Seriously getting a bit giddy. .


Thank goodness for you, bc this is above Keller's pay grade as an 11 year old, lol.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Lucky!! Wish i lived closer..would so be there to help!! Have fun..and i am sure you will need all hands on deck during the surgery..that is a whole lotta pups to "catch".


I wish you did too! We are going to need a ton of those hands!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> These stories terrify me. I had to stop reading all the breeders' lists for a few weeks bc I couldnt sleep. Tally's breeder also had her first disaster in 20 years a little while ago. She lost all the puppies and the bitch at the vet's. That is why I woke up at 3:15 am .


It's absolutely normal to be nervous Im sure but once it all begins, the adrenaline will kick in and you will be a star, managing as if you have done this yearly! Remember, in 42 years of breeding that woman Mercys Mum told us about only had that one disaster..everything was great the other 41 years! Tallys breeder,..a disaster in 20 years. Positively, Chesters Mum has just had her third and last litter of nine and thankfully has breezed through it each time. The breeder is the biggest worrier you could meet before and after, he sleeps with them, eats with them and gives them every drop of love he has from day one until they leave, also because he doesn't want to miss anything they do as he loves them so much..but from what I gather, in the delivery..it's go go go and there's no room for worry :no: and C Section or natural, Im sure you will find the same  Anyway, look, you have a huge Team Lushie behind you, we will be cheering her on from all corners of the world! They have to be ok!  I know with Team Chester when he was ill recently what a huge difference that makes :smooch:

On a note about adrenaline,..when abroad my son had a disastrous accident. Amazingly, he was the only sober me out of the group of young men as he had been unwell the day before so he had held off any drinking. The others told me that as soon as it happened, they sobered up like they couldn't believe as the adrenaline kicked in and they were busy rescuing him, administering first aid and getting help! All their emergency training from their expedition kicked in and it was as if they hadn't had a single drink. The wonders of adrenaline. :smooch: All your fears will go and your only thought will be helping your gorgeous girly and her babies  And they will be wonderful  I would love love love one if I lived over there. They are going to be fabulous, as are you :wave:


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Yay!!!! 11 puppies 

Glad that you decided to go for the x-ray, things will be easier to plan and organise now!

Good luck with everything! And a lot of support for Lush momma to be! I am sure all will go great. Afterall we will be all here looking over you all


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, lucky you decided to do the Xray. I had one litter of 12 with a Basset H. and we did a cesar after the first 4 were born. Good idea to do this from the beginning then Lush will not be tired when you start. Lots of clean towels for rubbing puppies and I used an electric heated pad to put them on once they are breathing OK. It takes away the shock of the birth. Some vets use an incubator for the same reason. This is over 20 years ago so things may have changed.
Once Lush is at home/awake from anesthetic get her to lick the puppies' butts so that they wee. This gets her attached to them. You imagine waking up to find 11 small people in your bed!!
Good luck. All will be fine and bitches recover really well from cesars, much better than humans on 2 legs (gravity).


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> LibertyME is thrilled to be able to he there for you, Lush and the boys. Seriously getting a bit giddy. .


Oh wow, I know you both will be tired but how fun to have a friend to share the adventure with and make things more manageable. I am so looking forward to updates


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It seems like you're planning and preparing very well for what's ahead and have lined up experienced and professional help. So try not to focus on the the problems that could happen. Sounds like you should be getting as much rest as possible now. Will keep you and Lushie in my thoughts and hope that all goes smoothly.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Seems like you have a great support system, Jill.

I also wish I lived closer


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She is due next Sunday....so 8/11? I want to mark my calendar 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Brave said:


> She is due next Sunday....so 8/11? I want to mark my calendar
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No Lushie is due this Sunday/Monday. Can't wait to get my little boy!!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Wondering how Lush is feeling today  

Cant wait for the good news


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Remembering my dogs' cesars all those years ago.
The puppies come out really quickly so you need a lot of people ready to get them breathing and dry.
One tip, if they are not breathing: get any mucus out of their mouths with fingers (cut nails short before whelping) and then swing the puppy, head down held well in towel, between your legs. This looks rather rough but works. Be careful not to drop the puppy, they are slippery!!
Also, I do not know if your vet uses clamping scissors on the cord. If these are left on the puppy when he gives it to you do not let the scissors hang down, take the weight in your hand, as this can cause umbilical hernia. These hernias are not dangerous as such but do not look nice.
My friend (the one who fetched the frozen sperm in UK - I mentioned in your other thread) once had two litters of 11 at the same time. She only had two breeding bitches and they came on heat together.
It was late winter and they were living in their winter quarters (a flat in town). She rented her daughter's bedroom (daughter then slept on sofa in living room!) and had the two whelping boxes in there. Fantastic, 2 lovely mothers looking after their puppies together. So much work but well worth it. I used to help her when I could.
When the pups were around 4 weeks old the whole family moved to their summer farm in the mountains.
Another tip. Be careful not to feed Lush any human food with spice or flavouring on it (chicken skin), nor any tinned dog food (tempting to do this if they do not want to eat). Puppies get this through the milk and it often gives diarrhea and gas.
I used to feed the bitch the same as the pups when weaning (puppy kibble) and had no problems.
Sorry if you already know all this. I learnt it from experience and would have loved to have someone tell me before hand.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of you all, counting the days!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. What a happy time is coming!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I think we need a picture of the expecting girl Lushie in here....... 


:worthless


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

What a beautiful big litter that will be! Looking forward to hearing the news!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Brave said:


> She is due next Sunday....so 8/11? I want to mark my calendar
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


NO- she is due this Sunday, August 4th


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Still pacing.............


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe a stupid question, but when a dog gets a C section, can they still nurse from the beginning? Doesn't that hurt? I mean, with people the belly is not quite where the nipples are, but with dogs...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> I think we need a picture of the expecting girl Lushie in here.......
> 
> 
> :worthless


Lushie two weeks ago giving me stink eye bc she does not want to come out of Damariscotta Lake:









Lushie fishing- which is why the stink eye- she loves this pregnant or not:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She could not swim now. She would sink like the Titanic


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

My boy Nash was one of a dozen pups all delivered naturally with no stillborns. only one female too, she was the runt and the only dog spoken for when I got there. She would have been my choice too. Smart as a whip.

good luck with your pups!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My niece Gracie decorating Lushie's nursery:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OMG!! Look at that belly!!!!!! She is so beautiful!!

I've marked my calendar for 8/4. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Too sweet!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Grace's decorations:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg--that is so cute that your niece decorated the nursery! I can't wait to see pics of Lushie's brood.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

What a beautiful nursery! I can't wait for their arrival!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> She could not swim now. She would sink like the Titanic


She would need a plus sized swimming vest!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> She could not swim now. She would sink like the Titanic


Ha! Too funny!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, she is due already, seems not that long ago, you posted about your drive to get her pregnant,she is big.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wowzers..that is one big belly!! : lol cant wait to hear she has had them and allll those puppy pictures!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, that's a full belly! The nursery is lovely. Wishing Lushie and all her babies well this weekend.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

A successfull story !! All of our best wishes!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

inge said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but when a dog gets a C section, can they still nurse from the beginning? Doesn't that hurt? I mean, with people the belly is not quite where the nipples are, but with dogs...


Not a stupid question at all, though I don't pretend to know the answer. As someone recovering from major abdominal surgery, the thought of a C section makes me whimper. I have new respect for what our dogs go through for a splenectomy or any other abdominal procedure. The thought of puppies pushing and pulling at a belly recently sewn back together is enough to freak me out!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

GoldensGirl said:


> Not a stupid question at all, though I don't pretend to know the answer. As someone recovering from major abdominal surgery, the thought of a C section makes me whimper. I have new respect for what our dogs go through for a splenectomy or any other abdominal procedure. The thought of puppies pushing and pulling at a belly recently sewn back together is enough to freak me out!


I asked all about this bc I also have had a big abdominal surgery, and the thing is that the milk comes in so heavily, that the incision is protected by the big "pillows" where the pups attach. They are like tiny blind mice at first, not rambunctious or moving all around. I do wish she could do it naturally, but the stricture is a huge x factor in what would happen.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope it goes very smoothly for Lushie and for you and the C section team! I'm getting very excited for puppy breath!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Best of luck, for lushie,and her pups.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Best wishes for a speedy and safe delivery for Lushie and all her pups!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

How is Lushie feeling after her spa day today?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

How is BIG MAMA today? I hope you take pictures of her right before the pups come! That way she had proof to show them what she went through for them . Plus I am sure the expected pup parents would love it for their baby books!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish Lushie an easy and uncomplicated delivery. Can't wait to see the puppies. I think she'll be very comfy in her newly decorated nursery


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing Miss Lushie and you, an uneventful zipper day!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Wishing for a great Sunday!!! Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lushie's temp dropped to 98 from 100.7


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Wishing Miss Lushie and uneventful labor & healthy/happy pups--looking forward to following the birth of these pups!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Best of luck to you all and the c-section team....


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That is quite a drop...think its puppy time!! Hoping for a smooth surgery and hope momma recovers qucikly. I will say that from all my experiences with mommas recovering from c-sections they do come to much quicker because of the pups being there. Can not wait to hear they are here!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So excited for you Jill!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck to Miss Lushie and puppies.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Good sign with the temperature drop. Seems you will be just right with the C section for tomorrow.
I will be thinking of you and wish you all the best of luck. Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

OK.....I came on here after I saw a post on facebook hoping for pictures!!!!
We want pictures!!!! We want pictures!!!! 

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Jill! They are adorable!



Glassbuttercup said:


> OK.....I came on here after I saw a post on facebook hoping for pictures!!!!
> We want pictures!!!! We want pictures!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!


Back to FB for the photos. 

Jill has her hands _very_ full this morning. I'm sure she'll be with us here when she can.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

There are no photos on the Facebook as of right now, but here is the link for anyone who doesn't have it https://www.facebook.com/MissPlushie


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

There are photos in her news feed, if you get that. I'm no FB guru, so can't advise about that.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Which fb? Lushie, poetic, or Jill's? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Which fb? Lushie, poetic, or Jill's?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The news feed with photos is in Jill's name.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So ready for puppies!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done Lush!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

GoldensGirl said:


> The news feed with photos is in Jill's name.


Can you post a link? I can't find it/get to it (I'm not on Fb so it gives me trouble getting to places sometimes).


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Kylie said:


> Can you post a link? I can't find it/get to it (I'm not on Fb so it gives me trouble getting to places sometimes).


I think you have to be logged into FB to see what I'm getting. I just don't know much about FB so can't advise. You might search for Poetic Gold and see if it gets you anything.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, I hope mom and pups are doing well.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sure Jill will post pictures and updates as soon as she can. Here is one picture I will post for her now for all to see until she can update more for us.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

They are so cute!  I was just about to ask if someone would do that!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg!! How exciting!! There are so many!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Yay puppies! Congratulations!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks rob's! I don't have Jill as a friend so can't see pictures. So cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

12 big healthy babies- 7 boys, 5 girls. Lushie is sweetly and gently nursing puppies, and I am giving thanks for LibertyME who is lifeguarding us all through the new experience, to Keller who revived pups like a champ at age 12, to Margarete who is cooking for people and dogs right now enough for a week, to Gail Mason and Marta Agrodnia for the safe hands for the c section, our breeder Jennifer Craig, and Rick Edwards and Matty Thompson for sending the coolest balloons and flowers.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Trying to figure out how to get her to lick and clean them . . .


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, Lushie will get the hang of it. She is going to be one busy mom. Can't wait to see more pictures.
Hugs to the little/big family


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

YES!
Lushie puppy birthday twins! Best birthday present ever! So proud of her, and you  Are you in Maine or CT right now? Husband will be up in CT in a couple weeks and I'm sure he wouldn't mind lending a helping hand!


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats! Good job Lushie!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

This may be silly, but maybe yogurt or thin peanut butter?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Peanut butter was used to help Towhee figure it out - just a bit on the puppies' bum


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Lushie and you! 12 little pups, how exciting!! Looking forward to more pictures when you have nothing else to do.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulation. Lushie you are awesome!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, they're all so beautiful.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweet babies. Congratulations!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, Lushie, what a great job you did. Those little ones are scrumptious. 

Congratulations to you, Jill, and to the whole team of people who made this possible.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations! Very exciting day for Lushie and all involved. What a beautiful pile of puppies. Look forward to watching them grow


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the pics as they grow!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Great news I am glad all went well.
She will have trouble licking them all at first after the anesthetic. You will have to do some of the butt wiping yourself with damp cotton wool pads. They cannot evacuate on their own for the first few days.
I am glad you have help as there is a lot of work ahead for you. Good luck and enjoy as much as you can just sitting and looking at them.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Mommy instincts will kick in..trust me! She will be an awesome momma! Hope you get some sleep..but..probably not! Congrats on all your new little furbabies!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are soooo cute. I have been disconnected for a couple days and wanted to check this thread first to see if they'd arrived. How wonderful! Looking forward to watching them grow...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! What a fun next 8 weeks you will be having!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh wow, 12!!! Go big or go home! They are so precious, and I love all the different color variations. It's amazing that just a few short months ago we were all waiting eagerly for her to come into season. This is so exciting!


----------

